# When you recover..what about your eyes?



## distantdawn (Dec 17, 2005)

When you recover from this..do you still have the visual distortions that come with DP/DR? I am always in this foggy mind set and everything is so blurry. When you feel better, do you still have this eye thing? I was just wondering because it is soooo annoying. I think it wouldn't be so bad if I didn't have this eye thing. I have it 24/7. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

Well with my new med... everything seems much more brighter (Dull days seem like summer now) so it's as if I had S.A.D and it's been cured. Also everything seems to have much more detail too it (I've had DR/DP so long... I got used to the blurriness (If it was that)). Also my reaction time has increased to where I feel I?m in sync with life, so I?m close to recovering in my eyes.

So in answer to your question, for me my visual distortions have some what calmed down a hell of a lot, but I can?t be sure I have got rid of them all because I had them for so so long, I had assumed that where normal for me.


----------



## tifftoro (Oct 1, 2007)

can i ask what medication you are taking??


----------



## Marre90 (Jun 30, 2007)

tifftoro said:


> can i ask what medication you are taking??


He takes clonazepam. Ive been thinking about this thing called "Visual distortions" to be honest ive got it. It is so hard to focus on just one thing, something makes everything blurry and dont let me concentrate with what im doing, its really annoying. I thought my dp/dr disappeard but its back and FUCK this time its worse. Actually it doesnt help hanging in this forum.


----------



## tifftoro (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah I understand. I am also taking clonazepam right now but all it does it relaxes me and makes me tired... doesnt help with DPDR... do u know how much he is taking and if he is taking anything other meds with the Clonazepam? Sorry to hear about you too.... this shit really sux doesnt it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

tifftoro said:


> can i ask what medication you are taking??


Clonazepam ended my brain fog, and Lamotrigine helped even more. I'm on 0.5mg of Clonazepam and 50mg of Lamotrigine... and at the moment three pints of Carling which i don't recommend... lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

tifftoro said:


> Yeah I understand. I am also taking clonazepam right now but all it does it relaxes me and makes me tired... doesnt help with DPDR...


Lamotrigine helped me out, although it took a month because you need to start at 25mg... and increase it by 25mg every two weeks... it's only started to really work for me while i'm on 50mg a night.


----------



## tifftoro (Oct 1, 2007)

well what are were your major symptoms of DPDR? Did you do the survey I created by chance?


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

They don't go away, but you'll stop noticing them as much.

As a sufferer of HPPD, I have to deal with this shiz quite a bit more than you guys do. ;P


----------



## tifftoro (Oct 1, 2007)

actually I have HPPD as well.. I see static everywhere all the time and have the walls melting on me.... so dont worry, I know what u feel. has anything helped u?


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

tifftoro said:


> has anything helped u?


Ignoring it, and realizing that the visuals don't actually affect how well I function, or anything, for that matter.


----------

